# Re:any tattoos?



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles (Jan 29, 2007)

*any tattoos?*

I have a few tats but my funniest one is MALT LIQ'R on my knuckles.And yes I was drunk when I got it.


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 8, 2008)

*any tattoos?*

My two favorites are my left foot, homemade with a safety pin, a lighter, India Ink and lots of Whiskey. It says "Clean kids get sick and DIE." I wonder why they call me Dirty Feet? The other is my hand tattoo that has expletives going down my middle finger, comic book style, with an asterisk, semi colon, question mark and explanation point. (*;?!) along with that a skull and cross bones held together by a heart with devil horns on the head, located between my finger and thumb. Oooo00ooo0o.... A friend of mine has "Walking is still honest" on his foot, and I like that a lot.


----------



## dime (Oct 9, 2008)

*any tattoos?*

i got "need beer" on my nuckles last summer


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 9, 2008)

*any tattoos?*



Widerstand said:


> You need to flip more people off!



Ahhhh...Widerstand...don't you know I'm too lazy to lift a finger? Even if it is my middle finger? That's why I got the tattoo...see I'm just telling you FUCK YOU all the time now - it's permo.


----------



## Toddy (Feb 4, 2009)

*any tattoos?*

beer tattoo solidarity.

played buffalo for three years before i lost. rules are once you start playing you don't stop til you're dead or inked. any open beverage has to be held in your non dominant hand. if another player catches you holding in your dom hand, they call buffalo and you gotta chug it. if they're wrong and you got it in the correct hand they chug. if you get caught six times in one night you get a tat of a buffalo. i got mine right above my groin below my bbutton. hurt like a bitch but fortunately i was wasted.


----------



## RnJ (Jun 9, 2009)

*any tattoos?*

I'm surprised this thread isn't very active. About time to boost it.

I only have one tattoo. It's hard to get the entire thing in one photo, but it is the world inside a heart made up of the two hands that are holding it, and a dove of peace on top. Around the edge, it says "EVERY TRIBE - EVERY TONGUE - EVERY NATION - EVERY PERSON."


----------



## RnJ (Jun 9, 2009)

*any tattoos?*

I'm surprised this thread isn't very active. About time to boost it.

I only have one tattoo. It's hard to get the entire thing in one photo, but it is the world inside a heart made up of the two hands that are holding it, and a dove of peace on top. Around the edge, it says "EVERY TRIBE - EVERY TONGUE - EVERY NATION - EVERY PERSON."


----------

